# 65 front fender attachments



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I took my car apart about 2 1/2 years ago and now I cannot figure out how the fender brace/extension attaches to what ever. I have the restoration guide, the body shop manual, and the shop manual for my car but none of these show how the front end fits together. It shows the splash shield but not the other rectangular piece. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

post a pic of the piece and I can tell you where it goes


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*65 fender brace*

Hope this works.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

This piece is for the drivers side,That piece goes behind the bumper bracket attacked to the inner fender well. you are holding it facing the front of the car butyou are holding it upside down, the top left corner( in your picture) should be facing towards the motor, so rotate the part 180 degrees, the bottom( in your pic ) has 2 holes that are bolted to the front of the inner fender well,bolts come in from the top under the battery tray. the pic I included is drivers side front where you can see ( hopefully)exactly where it goes. hope that helps


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Perfect, thanks. I also have Global West a-arms.


----------

